# dewalt 18v led conversion



## brokenarrowjbe (Nov 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to convert a DEwalt 18v light to led? Thanks, John


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been thinking about how to do this with my craftsman. I figure just trim down a PC heatsink to fit in the head and wire together 5x Cree LED's in series should take care of it simply. Each should get about 3.6V and you would have a killer pure flood beam.


----------



## mds82 (Nov 3, 2008)

I did soemthing with a Ryobi 18volt. I used a 3023-dn-1000 buckpuck to power 4 XR-E's in series. i opened the head ans stuck in a CPU Heatsink and drilled holes for air.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 3, 2008)

mds82 said:


> I did soemthing with a Ryobi 18volt. I used a 3023-dn-1000 buckpuck to power 4 XR-E's in series. i opened the head ans stuck in a CPU Heatsink and drilled holes for air.


Got pics?


----------



## brokenarrowjbe (Nov 3, 2008)

I am a noobie. Is there a premade mod available for drop in? Thanks, John


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 3, 2008)

brokenarrowjbe said:


> I am a noobie. Is there a premade mod available for drop in? Thanks, John



I don't think so, I could be wrong though.

:welcome:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 3, 2008)

brokenarrowjbe said:


> I am a noobie. Is there a premade mod available for drop in? Thanks, John


How is it you have two posts in the same thread, yet your total post count is still on 1 ?


----------



## bluep3ace (Nov 3, 2008)

There's one in my school workshop, I *think* it just uses something similar to a maglight bulb; maybe one of those conversion maglight bulbs would work?

However, I think that would create more throw than flood, which is what you'd most likely need it for.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 4, 2008)

Not here. I generally use mine for flood light when working on tasks around the house. Even if it is basically a Maglite bulb, you have to be careful to get one capable of being supplied with 18V. Otherwise...


----------



## KEYYTRIGER (Jan 8, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Not here. I generally use mine for flood light when working on tasks around the house. Even if it is basically a Maglite bulb, you have to be careful to get one capable of being supplied with 18V. Otherwise...


 
THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED TO BUY ITS A DROP IN FOR ALL 18VOLT FLASHLIGHT SYSTEMS. GOT MINE A FEW MONTHS BACK, ACCIDENTALY LEFT MY RYOBI IN ATTIC FOR 2 DAYS FLASHLIGHT WAS STILL ON , IF IT WAS THE REGULAR BULB IT WOULD HAVE LASTED ABOUT 4-5 HOURS AT MOST.

http://www.szwholesale.com/3718v-117225-lumens-cree-bulbfbr2-p-1686.html


----------



## Gen3Benz (Jan 9, 2009)

KEYYTRIGER said:


> THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED TO BUY ITS A DROP IN FOR ALL 18VOLT FLASHLIGHT SYSTEMS. GOT MINE A FEW MONTHS BACK, ACCIDENTALY LEFT MY RYOBI IN ATTIC FOR 2 DAYS FLASHLIGHT WAS STILL ON , IF IT WAS THE REGULAR BULB IT WOULD HAVE LASTED ABOUT 4-5 HOURS AT MOST.
> 
> http://www.szwholesale.com/3718v-117225-lumens-cree-bulbfbr2-p-1686.html


nice, those r2's do work....
I brought these up in this thread.....https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217241&highlight=18v+ryobi
lots of threads for 18v drop-ins....wonder when someone will make a multi-emitter drop-in...


----------



## dmonay (Jan 10, 2009)

TerraLux used to make an 18V drop in for Ryobi, Dewalt ect, 18V lights but, I cant find it anymore on their website. They must have discontinued it. :shakehead


----------



## ledSparky (Jan 22, 2010)

I owned 2 of the TerraLux 18v led conversion kits and both of them burnt out after 4 to 8 hours of use in my Ryobi work light. I’m assuming this was par for the course with that product, witch most likely lead to it being discontinued. 
I like the arrangement AardvarkSaugus suggested with the 5x Cree leds, but also with a voltage regulating chip similar to those in several of the Princeton Tec Headlamps; I think that would make for a very solid product.


----------



## clintb (Jan 22, 2010)

Here ya go!

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/Produc...=49-81-0090&CategoryName=SC:+Work+Light+Bulbs


----------



## jibjob79 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've just received a led conversion for my Dewalt DW919.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FUSION-48-LED...aultDomain_0?hash=item19b95ef08a#ht_500wt_956

and some more info from the manufacturers website

http://www.sinounion.com.hk/product2.htm

Overall a nice floody beam with a reasonable hotspot, about what you would expect from 48 5mm leds, just about right for a work light. Tint is surprisingly white and much better than the yellow awful beam of the original incan bulb and reflector. Input voltage is 9 to 18 volts so I might end up using my 14.4v Black and Decker drill light to get more use out of it. Lumen wise it is just as bright as my Sgt Burkett P7 driven at 2amps with a medium boom reflector so I’m guessing around 400-lumen ballpark. If it is a true 4w module then I’ll be getting around 10 hours from my 2.4amp hour battery in the Dewalt, might have to take it camping in summer.


----------



## guiri (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn, that's super interesting. By the way, it's also available by someone on the american site, not that it matters since it ships from HK.
http://cgi.ebay.com/FUSION-48-LED-P...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b95ef08a

Don't suppose you have two dewalts you can do a side by side comparison?

Could you do some runtime testing with this module and the regular bulb for us?

Also, does it just pop right in?

Thanks

George


----------



## jibjob79 (Jan 25, 2010)

It just pops in, the hardest part was teasing out the stock reflector without damaging it just in case i want to put it back. Once the retaining ring is screwed back it makes the module snug and very secure. 

I'll see if i can get some beam shots and post them, maybe even get my multimeter out to take some readings. As for run times i'll have to wait to see if i'm free at the weekend.

It looks and feels like a nice little bit of kit for the money, some nice finning at the back of the unit should keep it cool in the plastic housing.


----------



## guiri (Jan 25, 2010)

Very cool. No rush on my behalf, whenever you have the time. I'm all spent out right now anyway


----------



## Frankiarmz (Jan 25, 2010)

This is exactly what you are looking for, good luck.
http://www.acetoolonline.com/Produc...Bulb&utm_campaign=googlebase&site=google_base


----------



## parttime (Jan 26, 2010)

6-30v bulbs
36 hour run time
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400099830918


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, but not as high output..


----------



## digger (Jan 27, 2010)

I read somewhere Milwaukee was coming out with LED bulbs to fit most work lights.


----------



## musicpyro2000 (Feb 21, 2010)

digger said:


> I read somewhere Milwaukee was coming out with LED bulbs to fit most work lights.



Take a look at post #14, there's a link to the Milwaukee website where you can find that upgrade.


----------



## jdc_va_usmc (Oct 8, 2010)

KEYYTRIGER said:


> THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED TO BUY ITS A DROP IN FOR ALL 18VOLT FLASHLIGHT SYSTEMS. GOT MINE A FEW MONTHS BACK, ACCIDENTALY LEFT MY RYOBI IN ATTIC FOR 2 DAYS FLASHLIGHT WAS STILL ON , IF IT WAS THE REGULAR BULB IT WOULD HAVE LASTED ABOUT 4-5 HOURS AT MOST.
> 
> http://www.szwholesale.com/3718v-117225-lumens-cree-bulbfbr2-p-1686.html




Looks like you'd have to make some serious modifications to make that fit, beyond just removing the dewalt reflector, correct?


----------



## mtbdudex (Oct 27, 2010)

I have (2) Dewalt 18v flashlights, 






after seeing post 14 and reading the press release http://www.milwaukeetool.com/NewsAndMedia/PressReleases/Details.aspx?PublicationId=1048 this seems like good solution.

Has anyone here bought the Milwaukee LED upgrade kit?
If so, good quality, no issues, etc?


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 27, 2010)

That'd be a good project. Make it actually worth something :-D


----------



## CarpentryHero (Oct 27, 2010)

I have the fusion48 from eBay in my dewalt light and it rocks.
Over 500 lumens all flood, in a cool white beam.
I had to shim the lens so that the spring made contact. Used a zip tie and cut off the end.
Same guy that makes the fusion36 for maglite


----------



## mtbdudex (Oct 27, 2010)

Checking online the only review I could find is @ amazon, 1 of 5 stars, seems like this is NOT a good solution based upon that feedback, that's why I'm asking here before spending $$'s.
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-49-...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1



> I already had the real-McCoy Milwaukee M12 LED work light which is pricey but delivers the goods. I was truly impressed with its light output and beam pattern. This was after terrible performance from Makita's LED flash light which costs less than half. I wanted to upgrade another Makita flashlight which I use a lot to Milwaukee's LED technology.
> 
> In short, it didn't fit. See my customer image. I then put this LED "upgrade" into an M12 incandescent work light that I also had. It would be a perfect A/B comparison to the M12 LED work light that I mentioned above. See my customer images comparing the two as well as comparing the LED-upgraded M12 to typical Makita 18V work light. The light output of the LED "upgrade" is a joke.
> 
> In a nutshell, this product needs to go back to the drawing board. You are better off spending the money on Milwaukee's factory M12 LED work light or possibly on their factory M18 LED work light if you can use those batteries. The M12 LED work light is one of the best work lights I have used.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Oct 27, 2010)

The fusion 48 is the showerhead approach to brighteness.
I popped out the reflector and put it in, I shinned the glass so it made contact, but you could extend the spring. 
I think it fits better in the snake lite than the swivel handle I have. I like it


----------



## mtbdudex (Oct 27, 2010)

CarpentryHero said:


> The fusion 48 is the showerhead approach to brighteness.
> I popped out the reflector and put it in, I shinned the glass so it made contact, but you could extend the spring.
> I think it fits better in the snake lite than the swivel handle I have. I like it


 
Thx for feedback, for $30 I'm willing to do this, much longerlife and I currently go thru bulbs to often, this will payfor itself.
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110573033363


----------



## CarpentryHero (Oct 27, 2010)

Right on


----------



## JohnnyScience (Oct 28, 2010)

Jumping in on this too...

I've got a similar flash light that came with my Hitachi Drill:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3575880#post3575880

I see the LED conversion bulb here:

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Produc...Bulb&utm_campaign=googlebase&site=google_base

But for $40, I think I'll pass on the upgrade for now. I cant believe that little bulb is still that expensive right now.

Would this would on my Hitachi?

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110573033363


----------



## eddie1681 (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't seem to find the fusion 48 bulbs on ebay

I tried to sreach for fusion 48 led nothing

Anyone have a link?

Thanks


----------



## YAK-28 (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks for the link hrcled, i just ordered a unit.


----------



## uberthin (Jul 21, 2012)

I wanted a LED conversion for my DeWalt DW919 18V work light. The light is fairly cheap at $35 without the Ni-Cd battery (which I had from other tools). Googling led me to CPF, but the info here was sparse. I followed the link on this thread to http://www.sinounion.com.hk/ and bought their Fusion6048 module from them off ebay for $31 shipped. Here is some more information on it.

Install would have been easy if i knew how the thing went together. You just unscrew the ring, take out the reflector and bulb, and drop in the new unit. The trick is to then put the existing clear lens back into the black bezel, then drop the supplied white rubber ring behind the lens and screw the whole thing together. The white ring applies a nice pressure to the LED module, keeping it connected to the bulb contacts in the back, and keeping everything from shaking (reference photo below). Install takes all of 2 minutes.

Out of curiosity I busted out the security torx driver, opened up the head, and took some measurements. My gently used, 2 year old Ni-Cd "XRP" battery showed 20.68V fresh off the charger, and 20.01V two days later. After a little use with the old bulb I did the following measurements and took all the pictures. With the existing incandescent bulb I measured 19.05V and .597A for a power draw of 11.4W. With the new LED module the numbers are 19.14V and .307A for 5.9W.

I like the light output of the LED. The center of the beam is a little brighter (hard to judge) but the center "spot" is much larger, the transition to the outside 'fill' light is much softer, and there is much more light outside of the central beam. I haven't used it in the shop yet, or under the car, but everything points to much better results. Having half the power draw will be nice not just from the longer run time, but from not having that much heat right next to my head - the normal bulb is pretty toasty.

Images below were captured with the same settings, ISO 200, f/7.1, 0.5s. The only difference is the white balance, which I left on Auto.





















Full Size Images - https://picasaweb.google.com/103730272851707372536/Ledlightsum12Keith?authkey=Gv1sRgCOvShoblgoKlBA#


----------



## Racer (Jul 22, 2012)

Good post, uberthin - thanks for the info and those photos. I've been debating about upgrading mine for a while. The batteries are so expensive though. Home Despot has them for $50 a piece when you buy two, and I can get the clones off the Internet for about $35. So, it's not my favorite form factor, but it's hard to argue with the cool factor 

Does anyone know if they make a conversion kit with a Cree emitter? Maybe an XM-L?


----------



## shado (Jul 22, 2012)

These conversions are :twothumbs


----------



## Dew73 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got my fusion 48.....Awesome!! Does anyone know if they make one for the similar craftsman 19.2volt C3 line flashlight the head on that light is an oval shape.


----------



## deklund (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re2: dewalt 18v led conversion*



Dew73 said:


> Just got my fusion 48.....Awesome!! Does anyone know if they make one for the similar craftsman 19.2volt C3 line flashlight the head on that light is an oval shape.



Hi,

Can you please tell us where you bought your conversion kit from? I checked ebay and no luck. I checked Sino Union and they say they have a 100 piece minimum.

Thanks


----------



## Newuser01 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Re2: dewalt 18v led conversion*



deklund said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell us where you bought your conversion kit from? I checked ebay and no luck. I checked Sino Union and they say they have a 100 piece minimum.
> 
> Thanks


here


----------



## frontierman (Jan 30, 2013)

KEYYTRIGER said:


> THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED TO BUY ITS A DROP IN FOR ALL 18VOLT FLASHLIGHT SYSTEMS. GOT MINE A FEW MONTHS BACK, ACCIDENTALY LEFT MY RYOBI IN ATTIC FOR 2 DAYS FLASHLIGHT WAS STILL ON , IF IT WAS THE REGULAR BULB IT WOULD HAVE LASTED ABOUT 4-5 HOURS AT MOST.
> 
> http://www.szwholesale.com/3718v-117225-lumens-cree-bulbfbr2-p-1686.html



Hello,

I am a newbie here. I read this post and bought several of these CREE R2 bulbs (FB-R2) to convert my fleet of Ryobi 18V flashlights.

I'm hoping to see photos of how Keyytriger converted his Ryobi light using this CREE R2 BULB.

Or if anyone else has done this upgrade.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## deklund (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Re2: dewalt 18v led conversion*

Ordered one, Thanks!



Newuser01 said:


> here


----------



## BRubble (Oct 5, 2018)

*Re: dewalt 919 18v LED*

New to this site,, but after I got my DeWalt DW919 Flexible Neck Work light,, I wanted a much brighter led bulb and this thread is one of the few online that helped me find a very good LED Bulb.
The DeWalt 919 is a Good Light that I got for doing Maintenance & Repair Work on My Truck, Tractor, Machine's, House, Etc., for when I need a light after the Sun goe's down or when I'm working in dark area's around the Engine or underneath the Machine's. The Light come's with a 325 Lumen Xenon that give's off Yellow Light just like Flashlight's of Yesteryear. I knew when I turned it on,, that I wanted a Brighter White Light. NOW FOR THE BEST PART: Thank God for these folk's over in Hong Kong:

http://www.thefusionlite.com/1luledupgrfo.html

I ordered the 1300 Lumen Fusion 48, which brings this Light into the 21st Century. It goe's from a Good Light to a Great Light with Intense Bright White Light. Another Great feature of the Fusion 48 1300 Lumen is that it is rated for 12V to 20V, which mean's I don't have to wait on a fully charged 18V battery before putting it into the DW919. 

I really like the DeWalt 919 now,, and the Fusion 48 1300 Lumen is a really Bright White Light with the Center of the Beam more intense than the outer portion of the Beam. 

The Price's of the Fusion 48 Led Light's direct link, are a lot less than they are being sold on EBay now,, so I really do appreciate the link's given in this Thread.

It took about 12 day's for the Led to get to me from Hong Kong, which is pretty good time IMO.

For those wanting a much brighter light for their 919,, don't waste your money on the low 100 to 250 lumen led bulb's; go ahead and get what you need to light up your work area with a Fusion 48 led.

They also have a 1600 & 2000 Lumen LED as well for those that need more light, for maybe working in an outdoor type invironment. They also have an economy Led as well for about 18 $'s, but I don't know how well they work, but I can vouch for the 1300 Lumen as I really like it. The 18V Battery will run the1300 Lumen Longer because it doesn't use as much energy; So the 1300 Lumen has it's advantage too.

Thank's Again,, and I hope I have added a little bit of helpful information as well,
Barney


----------

